# New photos of my cockatiel :)



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Now that I know how to copy photos (Thanks  I thought I may as well share some photos from this morning! Here is my gorgeous 8 week old grey cockatiel.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Hes beautiful! Split to pied(tick marks on the back of the head) congrats on the baby!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

What's the difference between a normal grey and a split to pied?


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Your cockatiel is a normal grey split to pied, The difference is, he carries half the gene to be Pied. If you were to pair him with a split to pied or pied female, since he carries the gene to pied then he can have some normal grey cockatiels split to pied, and some normal grey pied cockatiels. Your little one is split to pied, Wendy, in my signature is a light pied cockatiel.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Your bird is still considered normal grey but being split to pied means he carries one copy of the pied gene where you need two copies to be a visual pied, which can show up as yellow feathers in the crest or back of head area, stripes in the beak, or different coloured toe nails or feet.


oops posted at the same time as above lol


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice Sarah! yes, exactly what we said at the same time


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Pretty baby.


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

So cute~! I love normal gray I have one just like yours!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Haha, thanks <3 He is gorgeous.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hes a very cute little boy.Adorable X x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How adorable


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

That's a pretty bird you got there! Congratulations!


----------

